# Hello Everybody!



## Tyler1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm back in TKD after moving to green when I was young then the instructor left.  I've entered it again a few over the years, refreshed kicking basics, etc.  I'm testing for green again this Dec. 13, and am really glad to be back for the duration, I had to explain to my wife that meant for life, she was a little shocked.

My background is wrestling, and judo (5 months or so), and I use tai chi chih (no relation to the martial art) a few times a week.

Nice to be here, what a great website, a library full of martial art info.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 4, 2007)

Ave.
Forgive my ignorance, but what's tai chi chih?


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 4, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Ave.
> Forgive my ignorance, but what's tai chi chih?


 
It's not very common, and not popular among real tai chi students.  I asked a thread about it in the tai chi section the other day.

http://www.taichichih.org/


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Tyler.


----------



## DArnold (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcom and happy discourse!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 4, 2007)

Attention all users:

This thread was moved, as this location is more appropriate to the nature of the thread.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 5, 2007)

*Welcome to MT !*


----------

